# Lightning Help



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good way to get realistic bright Lightning for my grave yard? I have a few Lightning simulators that I want to put to use this year. There is a street light across the street which mildly dims my yard and display so I need something pretty powerful that is able to be seen and wash over most of my yard. I have tryed shop lights, LED shop lights, regular clear household spot lights none give me the real look. Thanks all..:jol:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Halogen work lights work terrifically. You know, the little yellow ones with the wire cage across the front of them.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use the blue and white photoflood bulbs with two of the venerable Lightning FX boxes. Each box handles two 250W bulbs. They're super-bright and very fast, and there's no yellow afterglow like you get with standard floodlights. You can get them online and at camera supply stores for about $8 each. Don't sweat the "3-hour lifetime" rating on the bulbs, I've been using the same set of four for the past five years with no noticeable dimming in brightness.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I also have a street light that messes with my lighting. I use a Fire Fly 501 lightning simulator to make my lightning. It works GREAT! I am still looking for the best light source but for now, the led bulbs from the hardware store are working pretty well. I have also used halogen work lights and they work well too but, they are a bit warm.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the response guys....I have tried the halogen work lights while bright they seemed to be yellow warm light and not natural white that lightning produces....Im going to give the photo bulbs a try....again thanks again for the help if anyone else has ideas or proven methods I would love to hear them.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I have not tried this color bulb but his others work great.
http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/p....html?osCsid=123f44b0c2bab9df488d2b5cb8c4fb37


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

i use ledholidaylighting.com and their floods are dimmable.Great customer service and quick delivery.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The photo bulbs may give you the light color you want, but their durability in handling and in outdoor/weather conditions, not to mention the power and triggering issues may be prohibitive.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

fontgeek said:


> The photo bulbs may give you the light color you want, but their durability in handling and in outdoor/weather conditions, not to mention the power and triggering issues may be prohibitive.


Not sure what you mean. The ones I use look like oversized light bulbs and have a standard base. They do run a bit warm, but I use a ceramic insert to protect the lightweight plastic sockets in the light fixtures I use. I've run them in heavy rain (unintentionally, of course) with no shattering. Just be sure that the fixtures you use are rated for at least 250W. The Lightning FX boxes are good for 500W so I run two bulbs from each box for a total of 1000W, and haven't blown a fuse so far. Lights up the graveyard big time. I love these lights.


----------



## wrasse (Aug 5, 2012)

Otaku said:


> Not sure what you mean. The ones I use look like oversized light bulbs and have a standard base. They do run a bit warm, but I use a ceramic insert to protect the lightweight plastic sockets in the light fixtures I use. I've run them in heavy rain (unintentionally, of course) with no shattering. Just be sure that the fixtures you use are rated for at least 250W. The Lightning FX boxes are good for 500W so I run two bulbs from each box for a total of 1000W, and haven't blown a fuse so far. Lights up the graveyard big time. I love these lights.


Can you tell me what brand and kelvin rating you are using. Also, are they dimmable or do they just flash off and on?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The K ratings are 3200 for the white and 4800 for the blue. Here's a link to the ones I use:
http://www.bulbstock.com/PhotofloodLightBulbs.html?gclid=CI6Kt56EkbYCFQhxQgodkGIAWQ
I use the BBA and BCA bulbs.
I've never tried using a dimmer with them, the FX boxes just flash them on and off. They go to full brightness in milliseconds; even the shortest flashes are extremely bright.


----------



## carolinahaunter (Jul 4, 2013)

If you are willing to spend some money on a few lights that work great I use AmericanDJ Mega Par lights for a high output bright light lighting effect. It gives the same blue/white look of real lightning. you also can use these lights as color and strobe lights. They run about $100 US but are well worth it. 
http://123dj.com/lighting/clublights/megaparprofile.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

This thread is so tempting to me! Unfortunately I live near a major cross-street and I don't know if the lightning effects will distract drivers and cause accidents. I don't want to make any major investments and then get shut down.


----------

